#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-28
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: did you hear latest UUPC?
<nigelb> they talk about operation cleansweep and call for participation :)
<nigelb> dholbach: did you miss what I said above?
<dholbach> nigelb: about the podcast?
<nigelb> yep
<dholbach> no I didn't listen to it yet
<dholbach> but I downloaded it, so I'll ch eck it out later on
<nigelb> I mailed them about it and it was nicely done :)
<dholbach> cool :)
<nigelb> persia: welcome back :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-29
<dholbach> good morning
 * nigelb waves to ajmitch 
<dholbach> nigelb: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=709
 * nigelb hugs dholbach :)
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> you changed themes
<dholbach> that was with wp3.0
<dholbach> they have a new theme, so I thought I'd try it :)
<nigelb> It looks good.  Add you picture too from one of the trips you took, should look good
<nigelb> *your
<dholbach> maybe I'll do it after this year's holidays, let's see :)
<bdrung> nigelb: what do you think of the idea to use this channel for ubuntu-sponsors, too?
<nigelb> bdrung: for reviewing branches? I have no problem :)
<nigelb> It would be nice to have a channel for that and some noise :)
<bdrung> nigelb: ubuntu-sponsors is for getting debdiffs sponsored.
<bdrung> nigelb: there are overlaps (e.g. if the debdiff fixes a bug and that patchs needs to be forwarded to upstream), but there are unrelated sponsorings (e.g. sync requests, merge requests, or SRUs)
<nigelb> bdrung: I understand and I don't have a problem with it.  Please go ahead :)
<bdrung> nigelb: should i write a mail to ubuntu-devel?
<nigelb> bdrung: I don't think so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews
<nigelb> bdrung: look at the sponsoring heading
<bdrung> nigelb: this is a mix of ubuntu-reviewers and ubuntu-sponsors
<nigelb> bdrung: yeah, the page is almost overwritted with review docs
<nigelb> but the essential thing is #ubuntu-reviews is for code reviews, any form heter its patch or debdiff doesn't matter
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-30
<mj8741> Sorry, is this chat about bug reporting? or talking about patches not done, or a support chat?
<mj8741> I turned in a couple of bug reports to ubuntu but never got fixed.. I did finally get them fixed via trial and error.. I suppose you learn more that way.
<mj8741> I had a problem with 10.04 - would just go to blank screen after initial boot
<mj8741> I guess 10.04 with nouveau has a sync problem with nVidia cards.  anyway did get that resolved by using nomodeset added to boot menu.
<dholbach> good morning
<aliguori> Hi, I'm trying to get someone to push a patch into the meanwhile package.  It's attached to this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meanwhile/+bug/264752
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 264752 in meanwhile (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Meanwhile user status detection broken (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aliguori> it's an upstream fix
<aliguori> we also carry it at IBM in meanwhile builds so it's gotten quite a lot of testing
<aliguori> looking for some advice as to how i can push this forward
<shadeslayer> aliguori: youve come to the right place
<aliguori> shadeslayer, excellent :-)
<aliguori> shadeslayer, i suspect it's hard to test unless you have access to a sametime server, but as I said, it's gotten quite a bit of testing already
<shadeslayer> aliguori: ok,well what i can do is package a new version for maverick,and attach a debdiff to the bug
<shadeslayer> then someone ( a MOTU perhaps ) can sponsor it
<aliguori> shadeslayer, excellent!  do I need to find a sponsor or do I subscribe the sponsors team?
<shadeslayer> aliguori: one sec,im just checking the details out
<shadeslayer> aliguori: btw which version was this fixed in?
<aliguori> shadeslayer, it's fixed in CVS but there hasn't been a release yet with the fix
<shadeslayer> aliguori: ah i see
<shadeslayer> aliguori: ok ill attach a debdiff in a few mins,then we can ask for sponsors
<aliguori> shadeslayer, awesome, thanks for your help!
<shadeslayer> aliguori: no problem :)
<shadeslayer> oh.. its a main package,we need a archive admin then :P
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
<vish> nigelb: hrm , looks like i may be the only one doing reviews :/
<vish> the count is stationary..
<vish> * :(
<nigelb> vish: probably.  Even I'm not able to do thanks to dead laptop and heavy load at work
<nigelb> (in fact I'm still at work)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-07-04
<nhandler> nigelb: Any team report?
